# Aachen Aire - Warning



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

I have noticed that a number of folk are planning on visiting Christmas Fairs on the continent.

When we were staying at the Aachen aire in June this year we discovered that it is a target for thieves.

A number of Fiat motorhomes had their passenger door opened and the Sat Nav snatched. This happened over night and the occupants heard nothing. The police spent the next morning interviewing those affected.

Our alarm warning lights on the grille and rear light housing meant that we were not disturbed.

Please take A L L valuables to bed with you. 

Enjoy the Christmas festivities

Joyce


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

A great warning to travellers going to the Christmas Fairs.

(A small detail but maybe the Mods should put this in the German Touring section?)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Norman.

Hadn't noticed it was in the wrong one!   

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

thanks for that, we will be there in 3 weeks time and can't wait, had a wonderful time last year. 

There will be 5 of us in our van so won't be alot of room for anyone else  

Looking at it last year they will have plenty to choose from as the Aire was packed as was the car park next door. 

Thanks again for the warning

Mandy


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, I had more or less decided to stop over at hotels that give free parking if you have a meal with them, seems like a better (ie safer) arrangement when traveling alone. I realise that it's not always possible 'tho


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is really a pity that the scum seemingly has now also discovered this - otherwise excellent - stellplatz as a hunting ground.  

However, no matter whether staying wild, on aires, or on camp sites, it is never a good idea to leave any items of value in the cab.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

What a shame as we like that Stellplatz, it's such a simple stroll into town.

Let's hope by the time we return, the local police will have had a crackdown and resolved things.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for that .Its apity because aachen is twinned my home town of Halifax








Road is life life is the road


Norm


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Aachen Aire*

Hi

I am glad to see that my warning is attracting attention.

I do not want to put anyone off using this very convenient Stellplatz, but knowing in advance that it may be targeted as all the Motorhomes are "sitting ducks" means choice. If you have an alarm you should be safe overnight.

Daytime is another matter, unoccupied vans with Christmas shopping on board are very attractive targets whereever you park. Think ahead.

The thieves can come from the city or from surrounding areas. It is difficult for the police to pick them out in a city environment which is what they bank on.

I do hope the weather improves for the Christmas Markets.

Joyce


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Joyce,

We are off later today. Stopping at Cologne later on Friday, but may also visit Aachen on Saturday or Sunday. For warned is always a good idea.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Joyce,

We are off later today. Stopping at Cologne later on Friday, but may also visit Aachen on Saturday or Sunday. For warned is always a good idea.


----------

